# HCG time to results



## grizz (Apr 8, 2021)

Suppose you've been on TRT for 10 years and never cared about the size of your balls. Now you'd like them to be fuller. How long until you'd start getting size back from HCG? (if things go right and it's not all wrecked forever, which eh. Whatever.)


----------



## squatster (Apr 10, 2021)

To funny you bring this one up- as alot of you know I started juice at 14 years old- I have raisins.
I tried comics once - 5 minutes after I put clomid in my mouth I get a high fever till I puke , then I'm fine. 
I wonder if I would ever grow balls with HCG??
Wonder why I would want them any ways- my dick looks big with no balls- Woodbridge they be uncomfortable?I already have 4 kids - I don't want any more.
HMmmm- are they mine?


----------



## grizz (Apr 16, 2021)

Well, I'm seeing a change in ~2 weeks. So thats good. Kinda uncomfortable, but i'll get used to it.


----------

